# 4 GS in Poconos, PA



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

I did e-mail to get more info:


http://poconos.craigslist.org/pet/1209100034.html



Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-06-06, 9:11PM EDT



Ok I dont know the whole story but my mom is getting booted out of her house and has 4 german shepherds. They get along good with other dogs, dont bite, but jump a little(not sure their age, but still have puppy mentality), crate trained, and love to play. I know she wants to keep all of them, but it is an emergency and they need somewhere to stay. No rehoming fee. willing to separate the pack, MUST be going to good home. Thanks!!! 


Gigi


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

remember...no shelter in this area anymore...it was shut down

not many resources for animals of the poconos


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Gigi
Find out where these dogs are. I'm in Wayne County and could go and check them out.


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

Still no response from the poster. I will e-mail again if I do not hear by the evening. Wish there was a phone number.


Gigi


----------



## VinsMom (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if they are taking animals but there is Dessin Animal Shelter in Honesdale, Wayne County


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

They are a small..and since they are not a county facility...I don't think they HAVE to take any dogs. I'm going there tomorrow to evaluate the WGSD and will get more info.

Hey Jenna....want to go on an evaluation with me.....


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Gigi
Did you hear anything yet?


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

No response, I did e-mail again. I hate when people ask for help and just do not reply


Gigi


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Gigi! Let me know if you hear anything.

If she takes them to a shelter....the only one near that's open would be Pike County. (Monroe county is closed) She could also go south to the Allentown area. I was at Dessin (Wayne County) today and they have to take in strays because they are funded for it by the state, but don't usually have the room to take many owner surrenders.


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

If I hear anything I will PM you 1st. Where in Pike County is the Shelter?

Gigi


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

It's in Milford, Pa. Here's their website:
http://pikecountyhs.blogspot.com/

I've alerted Dessin (Honesdale, Pa.) and they have my contact info.


----------

